
Protein analysis finds animal source of bog body clothes - benbreen
http://www.thehistoryblog.com/archives/43743
======
jonahx
The lede is buried here:

 _The study indicates that the primary sources of materials for bog body
garments were domesticated animals, not the skins of wild animals slain in the
hunt, correcting a misconception about Iron Age Germanic peoples that has
lingered since Tacitus who wrote in Germania that they “wear the skins of wild
beasts.”_

